# PS3 Online vs Xbox Live users?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thinking of Swapping the 360 for a PS3 ready for Call Of Duty Black Ops.

Are you a PS3 online user or an Xbox Liver?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Liver :thumb:

Is Spec Ops meant to be better on the puss3?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Where's the option for both? :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

For me, PC rules!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Both.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if i had never had xbox live then i would be happy with psn service,but as the lyric goes "if i hadnt seen such riches i could live with being poor" as the online service of *live *for 15p a day absolutely destroys the free ps3 service in every way possible.also if you like communicating whilst playing the game (surely im not the only person who likes to give info to players on my team even if i dont know them) 90% of the lobby's have no headset at all and even then there is a nob on the other end of it (same goes with live btw re the headset nobs) the amount of things you cant do on the ps3 compared to the live service is pretty big.if you enjoy your online gaming there can be only one console imho.

-if your mates are already playing MW2 you cant join there lobby if there is space

-if you want to message someone you have to go to the ps3 dashboard,player met,search through the entire list and find the name of the person.

-there are no details of the people your playing against i.e bios orlocation

-imho there are far more people with laggy connections on the ps3 as every bugger uses wifi no matter how **** there connection is

-the quality of the voices in the lobbys of MW2 is **** poor.i can use my 360 like a headset like a telephone the quality is that good.but because any old ****ty bluetooth headset can be used the majority sound like a wookie trying to have a tricky ****.

-no cross game chat.once you have tried it you cant go without imho

-you get the maps later on the ps3 than xbox

the list goes on.360


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

PC for me too, can't be doing with this joypad nonsense.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't include pc because I don't like pc gaming. I just wanted a straight shoot out with xbox and ps3. I didnt choose both because I want to know Which ones best in your opinion.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Why are you looking to change? If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

in a thread titled PS3 Online vs Xbox Live users? why would you post "PC" anyway ??


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Used to be online with both my ps3 and 360 now i just play online with the ps3 its free afterall and does the same thing allows me to play a game with my mates i dont care if i can talk to someone who is playing a different game.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Xbox! Wins everytime IMO


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Why are you looking to change? If it ain't broke, don't fix it


Just grinds on me that i have to pay for XBL - I have a few mates on PS3, It's a Blu-ray etc.

I know the benefits of the PS3, I just wanted a bit of everyones opinion before i just do it


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

If all you want to do is play a game with your mates the ps3 does it every bit as good as the 360.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Just grinds on me that i have to pay for XBL - I have a few mates on PS3, It's a Blu-ray etc.
> 
> I know the benefits of the PS3, I just wanted a bit of everyones opinion before i just do it


its 11p a day :lol:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

PSN, I have also played Xbox live and both do what they say on the tin. 

No need to get in to stupid arguments trying to say one is better than the other, (inless you a 12 year od kid or like to act like one :lol


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I have both, tbh for me xbl rules but mostly because all my m8's are on xbl.


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I love my PS3, never had an X-Box so can't really compare the two but free online play and the controller was a big plus for me when I bought it, I thought the X-Box controller just felt too big and awkward but that's maybe because I was used to the previous Playstations...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Might be 11p per day but thats not how i look at it - I pay out 40 quid at a time and don't think i should


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im quite happy to pay the money for xbox live though, much better online gaming than the PS3! i still want a PS3 because i am greedy, but xbox live is loads better and thats why you have to pay for it...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Might be 11p per day but thats not how i look at it - I pay out 40 quid at a time and don't think i should


then get a ps3 :wall: i think you can get xbl subscription for as little as £25 from online retailers (im sure there was a thread about it here) but if you really are that annoyed at having to pay money out mate then the ps3 is what you want.its just a clunkier system but you still play games online so problem solved.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> PSN, I have also played Xbox live and both do what they say on the tin.
> 
> No need to get in to stupid arguments trying to say one is better than the other, (inless you a 12 year od kid or like to act like one :lol


who is arguing ?? xbox live is the better online gaming option but you have to pay.if you dont want to pay you get a ps3 which costs more from the hardware point of view so either way your paying.simples


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I ain't arguing lol. 

I did also want to find out from a gamers point of view aswell


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Come over to the dark side:devil:
PS3 Rocks and PSN is OK- Remarkable considering it's free and it does loads of things you'll never use, truth is all you want to do in the end is beat your m8's on line
And as a bonus youll get to play GT5


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

big ben said:


> im quite happy to pay the money for xbox live though, much better online gaming than the PS3! i still want a PS3 because i am greedy, but xbox live is loads better and thats why you have to pay for it...





silverback said:


> who is arguing ?? xbox live is the better online gaming option but you have to pay.if you dont want to pay you get a ps3 which costs more from the hardware point of view so either way your paying.simples


I dont know, you tell me who's arguing?? I was just saying there is no point 
Would be nice to hear your reasoning behind why you "*think*" Xbox live is better for online gaming?? No difference whatsoever, and as PSN is free I would say its the better option :wave:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> then get a ps3 :wall: i think you can get xbl subscription for as little as £25 from online retailers (im sure there was a thread about it here) but if you really are that annoyed at having to pay money out mate then the ps3 is what you want.its just a *clunkier system *but you still play games online so problem solved.


Scratches head


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> I dont know, you tell me who's arguing?? I was just saying there is no point
> Would be nice to hear your reasoning behind why you "*think*" Xbox live is better for online gaming?? No difference whatsoever, and as PSN is free I would say its the better option :wave:


i listed some reasons in post number 6 :thumb: as a free service ps3 is fine,if i had a ps3 first and not seen the xbl service i would be more than happy with it.but after being use to how sweet live is and going to the ps3 from the 360 i can honestly say that xbl is worth 11p a day.its certainly more user friendly and just much better executed and layed out.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> i listed some reasons in post number 6 :thumb: as a free service ps3 is fine,if i had a ps3 first and not seen the xbl service i would be more than happy with it.but after being use to how sweet live is and going to the ps3 from the 360 i can honestly say that xbl is worth 11p a day.its certainly more user friendly and just much better executed and layed out.


Fair enough thanks for explaining :thumb: but for me all I do is log on and play online, I dont use any other features whatsoever.

To the OP, buy a PS3 and give it a shot, you cant go wrong now that GT5 is due out and if you dont like PSN you can always go back to XBOX live.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

after buying myself a nice hd tv, i got rid of the ps2, and as gt5 was miles off at that point, i brought the 360.

i was peed off with having to pay for xbox live, then had to pay for either the ethernet cable running through my house to the router, of £50 odd for the wireless system.

now gt5 is just round the corner :argie: i sold the 360 and got a ps3. 

if all you wanna do is play your mates, then the ps3 is more than capable. there were people talking about the crappy connetion on the ps3 when live, but i have never encountered it. 

if you want more form your live gaming, then the options seem to be far greater with the 360.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jaysims said:


> there were people talking about the crappy connetion on the ps3 when live, but i have never encountered it.


you ever played moden warfare 2 online ?? some games are an absolute disgrace.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> Fair enough thanks for explaining :thumb: but for me all I do is log on and play online, I dont use any other features whatsoever.
> 
> To the OP, buy a PS3 and give it a shot, you cant go wrong now that GT5 is due out and if you dont like PSN you can always go back to XBOX live.


i am interested in seeing how good online gt5 is,as prologue was pretty poor.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

XBOX live for me, it a great set-up and technically the 360 is more powerful.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> technically the 360 is more powerful.


the problem with "technically" is that unless its proven on the screen then who cares.the multiplatform games look the same on both consoles give or take a few and i have yet to come across any game on the 360 that looks as good or better than motostorm 2 and uncharted2,they are incredibly well detailed and mouthwatering eye candy.i honestly dont think the 360 could perform to the heights of unchartered 2 or MS2.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The graphics engine and performance is much better on the 360.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> The graphics engine and performance is much better on the 360.


i disagree lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Xbox 360 Vs PS3: GPU Specs

Core Clock Frequency 
Xbox 360 - 500 MHz 
PS3 - 500 MHz 

Triangle Setup 
Xbox 360 - 500 Million Triangles/sec 
PS3 - 250 Million Triangles/sec 

Vertex Shader Processing (Vertex ALU x Clock / 4) 
Xbox 360 - 6.0 Billion Vertices/sec (using all 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 2.0 Billion Vertices/sec (using 16 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 1.5 Billion Vertices/sec (using 12 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 1.0 Billion Vertices/sec (using 8 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
PS3 - 1.0 Billion Vertices/sec 

Filtered Texture Fetch 
Xbox 360 - 8.0 Billion Texels/sec 
PS3 - 12.0 Billion Texels/sec 

Vertex Texture Fetch 
Xbox 360 - 8.0 Billion Texels/sec 
PS3 - 4.0 Billion Texels/sec 

Pixel Shader Processing with 16 Filtered Texels Per Cycle (Pixel ALU x Clock) 
Xbox 360 - 24.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using all 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 20.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using 40 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 18.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using 36 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 16.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using 32 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
PS3 - 16.0 Billion Pixels/sec 

Pixel Shader Processing without Textures (Pixel ALU x Clock) 
Xbox 360 - 24.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using all 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 20.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using 40 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 18.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using 36 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
Xbox 360 - 16.0 Billion Pixels/sec (using 32 of the 48 Unified Pipelines) 
PS3 - 24.0 Billion Pixels/sec 

Multisampled Fill Rate 
Xbox 360 - 16.0 Billion Samples/sec (8 ROPS x 4 Samples x 500MHz) 
PS3 - 8.0 Billion Samples/sec (8 ROPS x 2 Samples x 500MHz) 

Pixel Fill Rate with 4x Multisampled Anti-Aliasing 
Xbox 360 - 4.0 Billion Pixels/sec (8 ROPS x 4 Samples x 500MHz / 4) 
PS3 - 2.0 Billion Pixels/sec (8 ROPS x 2 Samples x 500MHz / 4) 

Pixel Fill Rate without Anti-Aliasing 
Xbox 360 - 4.0 Billion Pixels/sec (8 ROPS x 500MHz) 
PS3 - 4.0 Billion Pixels/sec (8 ROPS x 500MHz) 

Frame Buffer Bandwidth 
Xbox 360 - 256.0 GB/sec (dedicated for frame buffer rendering) 
PS3 - 20.8 GB/sec (shared with other graphics data: textures and vertices) 
PS3 - 10.8 GB/sec (with 10.0 GB/sec subtracted for textures and vertices) 
PS3 - 8.4 GB/sec (with 12.4 GB/sec subtracted for textures and vertices) 

Texture/Vertex Memory Bandwidth 
Xbox 360 - 22.4 GB/sec (shared with CPU) 
Xbox 360 - 14.4 GB/sec (with 8.0 GB/sec subtracted for CPU) 
Xbox 360 - 12.4 GB/sec (with 10.0 GB/sec subtracted for CPU) 
PS3 - 20.8 GB/sec (shared with frame buffer) 
PS3 - 10.8 GB/sec (with 10.0 GB/sec subtracted for frame buffer) 
PS3 - 8.4 GB/sec (with 12.4 GB/sec subtracted for frame buffer) 

Shader Model 
Xbox 360 - Shader Model 3.0+ / Unified Shader Architecture 
PS3 - Shader Model 3.0 / Discrete Shader Architecture


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Xbox 360 Vs PS3: GPU Specs
> 
> Core Clock Frequency
> Xbox 360 - 500 MHz
> ...


im no number cruncher and that post means nothing to me (although thanks for posting) but is it not like having a car thats got 1000bhp ?? if it cant be used then what good is it ?? and this is seriously off topic now lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

It also mean nothing, if you knew anything about how the PS3 functions you would know the CPU and GPU can share resources.

Anyway what has that got to do with online play, i hate fanboys.

Just to put you at ease though here is the true processing capability of each console.

360
Maximum 77 GFlops

PS3
Maximum 230 GFlops


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The FLOPS is a pointless measure because it can hide a lot of pointless operations as a floating point. 
Read IGNs report from E3 2005 when sony announced the specs of the ps3 here.
Either way the online play is miles better on the 360.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

And yet the greatest games on each console the ps3 looks better answer me that. My 360 is used purely for microsoft only games now like Fable which is brilliant.

I think there is enough info in this thread to make your mind up, it should come down to what most of your friends have really, most of mine are on ps3 so i use that for online my 360 live membership ends soon and i wont be renewing as it offers me nothing the ps3 doesnt for free.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I like both. 

But i tell ya what tho. Because i cancelled my credit card and my xbox Gold didnt renew im sort of glad. As you can get better deals. At the moment they are offering 2 years and 1500 ms points for £67.00 Im tempted but im going to wait till stuff for the new fallout comes out and see whats going about on Live then. 

On PS3 you can pay a yearly subscription and get free game downloads etc and i think some extra stuff on HOME. 

But i dont think there is really much in it. Apart from BBC iPlayer on PS3 . But then there is Sky player on the Xbox, which aint bad if you got movie packages and fast broadband. (which i do not have  )


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

robj20 said:


> And yet the greatest games on each console the ps3 looks better answer me that. My 360 is used purely for microsoft only games now like Fable which is brilliant.


I think its down to data stored on the Disk.

Xbox Disks store about 10gig i think. And PS3 blu-ray can store upto about 50gig.

Thats another thing which can get annoying on the xbox is keep swapping disks all the time.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the PS3 could be so much better if they charged people for online gaming like microsoft


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

What like PSN+?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

PC is were it's at for FPS's


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

PC gaming is rubbish imo :lol:

console is designed for games, you play on a bigger TV, dont sit at a desk, and actually have a decent controller to use, plus you dont have to spend silly amounts on upgrading every nut/bolt/board every year to keep up


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

silverback said:


> you ever played moden warfare 2 online ?? some games are an absolute disgrace.


i must admit that i haven't, but my mate who looked after my house while i was in oz for a month did and he said he had no complaints.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

big ben said:


> PC gaming is rubbish imo :lol:
> 
> console is designed for games, you play on a bigger TV, dont sit at a desk, and actually have a decent controller to use, plus you dont have to spend silly amounts on upgrading every nut/bolt/board every year to keep up


The only PC game I play is C&C and I agree that a console is the way forward gaming wise, but just to clarify, the majoriy of PC gamers play on TV's, I use my TV for the xbox and PC, you can get identical controllers for the PC so its the same as a console and you dont have to spend silly amounts to keep up at all. If you were to build a PC today that matches a PS3 or 360's spec, you won't ever have to upgrade it to keep up with a console as they cannot be upgraded, but the option is there for PC gamers should they wish :thumb:

Anyway, the way I see it is the PS3 is the jack of all trades, you can play games, you can go online, you can watch blu-ray's and all sorts of things, and it does these things very well opposed to an xbox which is too loud to be able to play DVD's, cannot browse the internet or watch iplayer, but the one thing it does do, it does better, and I mean a lot better, for online gaming, its not even a contest. I always like to think of the PS3 as a hot hatch and the 360 a kit car, the 360 is useless in almost all cases, but the one thing it can do, it does absolutely amazingly.

So do you want a great console that does everything you could ask of a console, or an online gaming device? if you know the answer to that then its simple to know what you need.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Thats another thing which can get annoying on the xbox is keep swapping disks all the time.


Seriously you have more than 1 disc for a single game?? lol :lol:

To be honest playing MW2 online on the PS3 can be a little anoying sometimes with the amount of host migrations, a lot of the time the game ends because the migration fails!! When I played on the Xbox (for a few hours) I dont remember being kicked out of one game..


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Eddy said:


> So do you want a great console that does everything you could ask of a console, or an online gaming device? if you know the answer to that then its simple to know what you need.


good advice actually right there :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Xbox every time.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

PS3 all my freinds have one.. the games for it are amazing looking uncharted 1 and 2, heavy rain, killzone, LBP is so much fun with mates, metal gear solid!

im a big movie buff so i love my blue ray, i find the i-player usefull and the web browser more so rather than firing the PC up i mean seriously 10 secs and you can be on google from having nothing on.. 

im getting play TV2 when it comes out so i can use it as a freeveiw HD+ box and record stuff when im out.. 

it cost me £60 to upgrade it to a 500gb hardrive.. 

plus i get to play GT5 which for anyone whos into cars is a must.. 


but aside from cross game chat.. i love the psn it does what i want it to i log on and i play my mates i played nearly 200 hours of warhawk and i think weve been lagged out 10 times maybe.. 

as for paying M$ to host my own peer to peer games im alright..


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

LiveWire88 said:


> Seriously you have more than 1 disc for a single game?? lol :lol:


Yep Sure do.... Mass Effect 2 is 2 Disks, FF13 is 3 Disks, Lost oddersy is 4 Disks. I could go on................

But i still play My xbox more than My PS3 tho.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Raceworx said:


> i played nearly 200 hours of warhawk


I loved that game. Probably clocked up similar hours on it and I was still crap at it:lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

The ps3 is the better overall machine IMO,the only thing going in the xbox favour is its cheaper,and the online is slightly better
Lets not forget the xbox breaks a lot more than the ps3,i have had my ps3 for about 3 years and its never missed a beat 
Have a watch of the technical review


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had my 360 since release day and it's never missed a beat.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats impressive, I got through 4 I think of the normal ones in the first 3 years(RRod), now have had an eite about a year and is ok so far.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> the online is slightly better


slightly better? stop it ,your cracking me up :lol: it live leaves PSN on its ****.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Thats impressive, I got through 4 I think of the normal ones in the first 3 years(RRod), now have had an eite about a year and is ok so far.


Not bad going is it, I spent 9 month solid on it too when I had my ankle rebuilt.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> who is arguing ??


Looks like everyone is now!! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for everyones views :thumb:

I'm going to keep the 360 in the lads room and get me a PS3 to put downstairs under the sky+ HD box - We have a black tv/dvd/sky/stand set up so will look ok there and i can see what i think :thumb:

Black ops around the corner now


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

that is the best answer, just have both... im xbox through and through but i will get a PS3 sometime i would of thought


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Good choice, best of both worlds :thumb:

Out of interest are you getting GT5? and if so what game are you going to play the most? im going to concentrate on GT5, reason being I have been playing COD solid for the last 2 years and need a change, so black ops will take a back seat this time round!!
(never thought I would say that)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> Looks like everyone is now!! :lol:


i wouldnt mind but it was a simple thread question really.i would say you would have to be a pretty big fanboy of sony to say psn was close or just as good as xbl.but when its which is the best console (i own both) i would say there pretty even.you do get a lot more for your money with a ps3 though.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

silverback said:


> slightly better? stop it ,your cracking me up :lol: it live leaves PSN on its ****.


Go on then give me a list of the things the xbox live can do so much better than the ps3 online then :thumb:

The only thing i can see is the online messaging is better,and you dont get messed about as much in the pre game lobbys


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I tend to use one console for a period and then switch to the next, Both the PS3 and Xbox are regular collecters of dust but never at the same time


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> Go on then give me a list of the things the xbox live can do so much better than the ps3 online then :thumb:
> 
> The only thing i can see is the online messaging is better,and you dont get messed about as much in the pre game lobbys


1, All XBL Arcade games have a try-before-you-buy option. Only a select few PSN games do, and they're more awkward - separation of "starter pack" from "levels", rather than XBL Arcade's simple unlock.

2,Demos and arcade games playable immediately after download, no pointless "install" step afterwards.

3 Purchased items can be re-downloaded as many times as you like, on PSN it's a limited no. of times

4Vastly more content of course including categories like music videos and game hints not found in PSN

5 List-based navigation of XBL Marketplace quicker and easier than "web page" navigation of PSN Store - e.g. pressing red for Back much easier than moving a pointer using the left stick over the "back" rectangle and clicking X.

6 if your mates are already playing a game you can join them from your dashboard

7 ingame lobby voice quality is shocking on MW2 on the ps3,thank **** not many people use a headset they sound like c3p0 or a wookie trying to have a tricky ****.

8 cross game chat

9 the messaging system is much better integrated.

10,the inbuilt wifi of the ps3 is a blessing and a curse at the same time.i have had far more laggier games (gt prologue and mw2 the main offenders) on the ps3 than xbox.

and your rebuttal for why the ps3 equals or is better than live is ? and please,be more creative than "Its free"  lol.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay :thumb:


silverback said:


> 1, All XBL Arcade games have a try-before-you-buy option. Only a select few PSN games do, and they're more awkward - separation of "starter pack" from "levels", rather than XBL Arcade's simple unlock.
> 
> Nearly every game due out on ps3 theres is normaly a demo to try before the game is released for free
> 
> ...


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I will just add that you can press O to go back you dont need to use the cursor and the demo system has greatly been improved with PSN+ you just get the whole unlocked game for a set period of time to play how you like, PSN+ has automatic downloads as well and pushes content to your PS3 so demos will more than likely already be installed before you even look for them.

Why do people always feel a need to argue over which is best, if i thought one was better than the other i would only have that one as it is i have both and i like both, fair enough PS3 gets the use 99% of the time but thats because for me its best and has the games that suites me best.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just had a thought

COD isn't being released on PS3 is it? Sure i read this somehwere


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Definately coming to the PS3 as well :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe it's nect year then Eddy 

I'm sure I saw it somewhere unless i've totally made it up lol


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't think so mate, I have just checked play dot com and the release date is the same for both platforms, I think you are indeed making stuff up


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

lol

Must be next year then haha


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

One more thing , I am an xbox user but I do play on PS3's round friends etc fairly regularly, and the one type of game which I think really suffers with a PS3 controller is a FPS, get yourself a PS3 but I really think for COD you should get the Xbox version, the controller is just so perfect for this type of game, the triggers are easier to use the and the anologue stick is much nicer for a shooter.

Just my opinion mind.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddy said:


> One more thing , I am an xbox user but I do play on PS3's round friends etc fairly regularly, and the one type of game which I think really suffers with a PS3 controller is a FPS, get yourself a PS3 but I really think for COD you should get the Xbox version, the controller is just so perfect for this type of game, the triggers are easier to use the and the anologue stick is much nicer for a shooter.
> 
> Just my opinion mind.


i did post about a controller that looked exactly like the 360 one but was ps3 compatible,unfortunately i bought it and it had terrible deadzones when moving left or right on the analogue  i really think sony should have moved along with a different pad design for the 3,that controller has been around for christ knows how long now and it really should be retired.pad design has moved on sony  shame you didnt.i cant stand the domed analogues,the triggers are just wrong without those gioteck triggers and the analogues are just to close together imho.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

^^^^^If it aint broken dont fix it^^^^^

I cant get on with the Xbox controler, find it odd the anologue sticks are at different levels (ie not next to eachother like the PS3) and they dont move as much as the PS3 anologues!! I love the way the PS3 controler is set up and to me the Xbox controler feels so odd to play FPS on :lol: 

Also the big silver button in the middle puts me off when the light reflects off of it :lol::lol:

All personal preference tho, and what I have become used to :thumb:

Its all good banter :wave:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you have made it quite tricky to reply to your post mate so hope this works out lol.



Defined Reflections said:


> Installs take about 1 minute


but thats still an unnecessary step and the 360 doesnt do it,and the question was what the 360 does better so the 360 does downloads better )



Defined Reflections said:


> Ps3 has bbc iplayer and also vidzone for free music videos, and it has a browser for surfing the internet if needed,okay its not great but it got me out of trouble when my pc broke,youtube is your freind for game hints lol


that browser is ****e lol,iplayer ? its as pointless as sky player on the 360,and the buffering of iplayer is pretty hit n miss.



Defined Reflections said:


> So pressing differant coloured buttons is easier than using a pointer like on a computer? come on you can do better than that lol


yes,yes it is 



Defined Reflections said:


> You can join a freinds game if there is a space on ps3 from the main game menu,okay not from the ps3 main menu


yet again,the question was what the 360 does better and this does it better as you can do it from the dash 



Defined Reflections said:


> Utter rubbish ive never had one issue of voice quailty via headsets on ps3 at lease we dont need a wire!


i really disagree with this one,i can count on one hand the amount of times i have had people in the lobby with clear voices.you can use any ****ty quality bluetooth headset and that voice alterer device on the ps3 :lol: what the **** is that about ? christ if its not bad enough people using ****ty headsets they can actually alter the voice from the headsets as well,dear me.



Defined Reflections said:


> Could be usefull, but to be honest if im in a game i dont want some window popping up with somebody trying to chat


trust me,its an awesome feature and you would go into the dash menu and select "join party" on one of your friends names and bingo,your in a room full of your friends who could be playing different games and just chat,or you could go into the party first then start your game and still chat.windows pop up when you get sent a message on the ps3 so what would be the difference ??



Defined Reflections said:


> I will give you that one


why thank you.i do love the way ps3 uses predictive text though,very nice feature on the ps3 imho.



Defined Reflections said:


> Yes wifi is crap on ps3 far better hardwired,i would imagine xbox are better hardwired aswell,but ateast ps3 is free wifi if you wanted it for xbox owners you have to pay for the wifi add on?


you do get a lot of console for your money with the ps3,no arguement about that,i just wish the people with **** connections would hardwire it,and if you cant,JUST STAY OFF PSN lol.the amount of times the ps3 will give a **** connection "host" is quite poor imho.

this makes me look like some kind of MS zealot lol,dont get me wrong,i love the online side of the 360 and i do think its worth paying for,BUT,for free you cant be to hard on the ps3,the only problem i have is when people bang on about psn is the same or better than live when it just isnt.i took the same stance by the way when the 360 brought out the add on hd dvd player (i did buy one though lol) and some of the 360 guys where banging on about it being a blu ray/ps3 beater.no its not boys,its a ****ing horrendous add on that makes your AV stand luck **** haha.

i think i should list the things i love about the ps3 here btw

inbuilt power supply :argie:

predictive text :argie:

it runs whisper quiet :argie:

standard hdmi port :argie:

blu ray and wifi for a bargain price (unless you bought the first ones lol)

i have yet to see ANY 360 title have the graphics of unchartered 2 or motostorm 2

its in an absolute different league to the 360 as a media streamer

love the way it ejects and swallow the discs

its very easy to get japanese and american accounts

and last but certainly not least (this really is huge for me) REGION FREE GAMING.no need for chipping,no need for disc swapping,any disc from any location in the world will play.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> ^^^^^If it aint broken dont fix it^^^^^
> 
> I cant get on with the Xbox controler, find it odd the anologue sticks are at different levels (ie not next to eachother like the PS3) and they dont move as much as the PS3 anologues!! I love the way the PS3 controler is set up and to me the Xbox controler feels so odd to play FPS on :lol:
> 
> ...


i had a real problem with how "loose" the s3 analogues where when i first got it,and i still like the extra "stiffness" (ooerr) of the 360 pads.that big silver button (as you put it lol) could be so much smaller,i agree with that.

i would be absolutely stunned of the ps4 has the same controller design to be honest.saying that the 360/xbox just robbed the dreamcast pad anyway,so its not like MS have created lightning in a bottle either.

mind you if this is the best the sony designers could come up with then maybe the old school ps2 controllers was a god send lol










i think this should be the next pad lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Definately coming to the PS3 as well :thumb:


there is no way in hell that these wont get released on the same day (unless either company threw a **** load of money at activision) the only thing is that the maps get released on the 360 first,i dont know whether this trend will continue with the black ops title though.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> i think this should be the next pad lol


:lol:


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive got both and much prefer paying the small fee every year for a much better online experience and service, the chat is much better and the loading times i find much better on the 360; would be nice for it to be free but know what console gets used much


----------

